# Audi R8 LMS To Debut in Italian GT Championship with Capello and Sanna



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Verona, Italy - Already dominant in the most prestigious levels of sportscar racing, Audi has witnessed first-hand the important role played by motorsport as a testbed for the development of new technologies and models. Because of this, Audi has decided to complete its sportscar program by developing a car for the FIA GT3 level of competition, resulting in a car compatible with race series around the world and available to private teams.
* Full Story *


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8 LMS To Debut in Italian GT Championship with Capello and Sanna ([email protected])*

In the photos, this r8 lms, chassis 101 is a manual? I thought they were all built with sequential gearboxes? Using padelshift behind the steering wheel? Did the rules change? The original test cars used sequentials.



_Modified by lappies at 4:47 AM 5/28/2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi R8 LMS To Debut in Italian GT Championship with Capello and Sanna (lappies)*

I am not sure but will ask Dindo when I see him at Le Mans. These are the photos provided by Audi Italia so I assume that's the exact car they'll be running.


----------

